# Mesquite Burl Vessel



## 3192

I put some time in today on this nice mesquite burl. The piece measures 14" by 7" and has some real nice grain pattern. This has the biggest 'window' or opening I've worked with and it's gets a little dicey when doing the inside cutting. The steady rest and tool support make the inside work easier. I still need to go in another 5" towards the bottom. Enjoy the weather!! GB


----------



## grayfish

That looks down right dangerous. Beautiful, but dangerous.


----------



## bear hide

Well, I think we're a little beyond pens and screwdrivers here. Amazing.


----------



## 3192

grayfish said:


> That looks down right dangerous. Beautiful, but dangerous.


gf...lol, it looks much more dangerous than it really is. After 29 years of teaching woodshop, I'm always on the safe side. Actually, it's much safer than trying to hollow out using a handheld tool. This tooling process can be controlled easier and there is no torque to twist the tool. I'll see if I can post a video tomorrow of how it's done. gb


----------



## Tortuga

Spectacular work, Jim...as always...but I gotta go along with the gang...


MAN...that would scare the pee out of me to see sumthin' that size whirling around close to me...


----------



## 3192

Jim...some of those pens you are cranking out are almost that big!


----------



## grayfish

galvbay said:


> gf...lol, it looks much more dangerous than it really is. After 29 years of teaching woodshop, I'm always on the safe side. Actually, it's much safer than trying to hollow out using a handheld tool. This tooling process can be controlled easier and there is no torque to twist the tool. I'll see if I can post a video tomorrow of how it's done. gb


I can see how the tool works. I was speaking of the void. One way or the other you are turning into the edge. I am sure you use tiny cuts, but it still looks hazardous.


----------



## Profish00

Very cool,


----------



## 3192

_"One way or the other you are turning into the edge"_

The wood is spinning at a rate that it would be very difficult to catch the edge. Granted, I'm not taking 1/4" cuts..lol. Cutting end-grained mesquite is a slow process anyway. I'm using HSS 1/8" square stock cutting from the inside to the outside. When it gets to the void area, a lighter touch is needed but is really no big thing because you can see where the cutter is located. It can be like a strobe light effect with the tool. I'm turning probably 300-400rpm on this size but will slow it down more on the larger pieces. The process is definitely not for beginner turners but could easily be accomplished by anyone comfortable around the lathe. If you are in the Deer Park area...stop by and I would love to show the process. gb

ps...here's a link that shows a different way for hollow turning. He is using a 'arm-brace' type tool. I tried it once and walked away from it...lol! I did not want my arm attached to any tool!
http://www.healing-arts.org/edric/woodturning.htm


----------



## Tortuga

ps...here's a link that shows a different way for hollow turning. He is using a 'arm-brace' type tool. I tried it once and walked away from it...lol! I did not want my arm attached to any tool!
http://www.*healing-arts*.org/edric/woodturning.htm[/QUOTE]

LOL...notice the 'heading' for your link....Might be a hint to not attach your arm to any tools....:smile:


----------



## 3192

LOL! I did not notice that....may be something to it. I was wondering why one of his arms was longer!! lol


----------



## Hooked

That is simply awesome work GB. I'm with the others though, working with that huge 'hole' would give me the ibby-gibbies.
The results are going to be stunning with the figuring in the wood and the 'open' view of the inside. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Slip

I totally agree with all others, that is going to be a very nice piece.
I also agree with you, I sure don't want my arms braced to one of those tools. I used small hand inside scrapers enough to know how much a catch can grab the tool and sure don't want to be tied down to it. Maybe it is ok, but I don't want to be the one on the end of it when there are better tools made to take the shock away from the turner.
Keep sending pics of progress on that piece. I love seeing those kinds of pieces with those wide gaps in the wood. Maybe some day I will give something like that a try. Maybe.


----------



## dicklaxt

Have you got a way to sand that inside,especially opposite the window?

Looks great GB of all the Mesquite I have turned I never got a piece of Burl that was worth turning.

dick


----------



## 3192

_"Have you got a way to sand that inside,especially opposite the window?"_

You have to be real quick to get your hand in and out while it's turning..lol.
I don't worry about the inside as much as the outside. I will use a freshly sharpened scraper type tool and make a super light cut which leaves a decent surface. The outside will be sanded down to 220 and then wet sanded with MinWax oil using 320-400-600-1000gt 3M wetdry paper. Waxed and buffed after that. gb


----------



## trodery

Jim...what are you going to do with that vase?


----------



## bill

trodery said:


> Jim...what are you going to do with that vase?


I just hope he don't plane to store any water...it has a big hole in the side LOL


----------



## Duckbuster

*Missing mesquite*

Hey Galvestonbay that piece of mesquite looks familiar. I think it used to be laying in the floor at DPHS. It looks like it will now fit on a Woodfast short bed lathe.

Thanks 
Duckbuster


----------



## 3192

Nice try DB.... but your wood is sitting in the corner behaving itself. This is some that we brought up from Kville a few weeks back. What's the swing on that Woodfast? Don't you worry, by the time you get ready to turn your wood--it will be ready for you. We are down in Aransas Pass chasing fish right now (actually, being blown away with 40mph gust!).



Duckbuster said:


> Hey Galvestonbay that piece of mesquite looks familiar. I think it used to be laying in the floor at DPHS. It looks like it will now fit on a Woodfast short bed lathe.
> 
> Thanks
> Duckbuster


----------



## 3192

trodery said:


> Jim...what are you going to do with that vase?


It will probably join the other 'dust collectors' in the house. 
Wanna' do some horse trading?


----------



## trodery

galvbay said:


> It will probably join the other 'dust collectors' in the house.
> Wanna' do some horse trading?


I love horse trading but I doubt I got anything you need.

Marilyn and I's 19th anniversary is coming up in May and I was thinking about seeing if you wanted to sell it 

Christmas before last I bought her a very nice Waterford Crystal vase, she had it sitting on the dining table ever since, two weeks ago we were out doing yard work and Marilyn came in to get us some tea...I heard her scream and came running in the house. Without any body in the house that vase cracked and partially exploded!!! Can't figure out what happened to it but it upset her a great deal. She said "Every time you buy me a nice piece of crystal it gets broke". Anyways, I was thinking a wood vase wood be safe!


----------



## BertS

trodery said:


> She said "Every time you buy me a nice piece of crystal it gets broke". Anyways, I was thinking a wood vase wood be safe!


yeah, and this one comes pre-cracked..........lol

the stuff you do is amazing Jim.........


----------



## trodery

BertS said:


> yeah, and this one comes pre-cracked..........lol


LOL...never quite thought of it that way but you are right!


----------



## EndTuition

The Waterford you get from that guy that hangs around the gas pumps at the Stop-n-Go is not the same Waterford you get from Macy's.


----------



## trodery

EndTuition said:


> The Waterford you get from that guy that hangs around the gas pumps at the Stop-n-Go is not the same Waterford you get from Macy's.


WHAT????? You mean I got ripped off???? 

It was a piece from their "Evolution" collection .... http://www.waterford.com/collection/collection_evolution.asp


----------



## trodery

THANKS ET!

You got me to thinking....I called Waterford and told them about this and they told me to contact the store where I purchased the item, they said "In our contract with the retailers we specify that the stores are to TAKE CARE OF OUR CUSTOMERS". I called the store and told them about the problem and they said..."Bring it back and we can exchange it"!!!!

I don't think I'll tell Marilyn...I'll just surprise her AGAIN with another one just like it!


----------



## Slip

Now that just isn't fair to get attaboy points on same item.


----------



## bear hide

Originally Posted by *trodery*
_ She said "Every time you buy me a nice piece of crystal it gets broke". Anyways, I was thinking a wood vase wood be safe!_

What will she do if she comes in the house and the hole in your vase in magically filled in?


----------



## trodery

slip knot said:


> Now that just isn't fair to get attaboy points on same item.


LOL....I need all the points I can get


----------



## bill

does this mean this is up for a new horse trader? LOL

we need a photo update


----------



## 3192

I finally got around to finishing this mesquite piece. The finished measurements are 14" tall and about 7" at the widest part. This was one of the more 'challenging' projects because the wood was getting pretty fragile towards the end. I had to taper the wall thickness from the top down because it would have been too top heavy with that huge void in the side. Anyway....it's finished and ready to collect dust..lol. gb


----------



## bill

Thats pretty cool but I hate to tell you, I just don't think it's going to hold water  j/k


----------



## bear hide

That is the coolest thing that I have seen on here so far, GB.


----------



## trodery

I see the Virgin Mary 

Very Nice GB !!!!


----------



## 3192

Thanks for the compliments. These vessels are not for everyone, that's for sure. Some people look at them and have that _'what the h#ll?'_ look on their face...lol. gb


----------



## EndTuition

I don't really have the intelect to appreciate it from an artistic perspective, but as a turner (grasshopper level) I'm blown away. Completly blown away. I see the talent and the mastery and the expertise. What inspiration.


----------



## Slip

I can't see how anyone cannot appreciate that. That is fantastic. I can't believe that thing held together while turning it and not breaking apart. You did a fantastic job and is an awsome piece.


----------



## Hooked

Jim, that is a magnificent piece. WOW!!


----------



## trodery

Look at this Jim....looks a lot like the one you made except yours looks nicer!

http://www.healing-arts.org/edric/walnuthvwbarkvoids.htm


----------



## trodery

After 16 days of negotiation, 3 18 packs of Bud Light, one case of Jack Daniels and a check for $3284.19 this one of a kind piece of art now belongs to my beautiful wife. GalvBay drives a hard bargain but I wanted my wife to have this 

_ok, ok....I'm lying  we did some horse trading instead of all the above mentioned BS _


*Thanks Jim, Marilyn loves it!*


----------



## 3192

LOL! I just spit all over my monitor...too funny. I wish you guys could have seen Mr. 'T' in my dirty, dirty, dusty, cluttered shop. He kept looking at the broom and dust pan for some reason...lol. Thanks for stopping by! I can now officially 'brag' that some of my work is in Sante Fe! 8*) gb


----------



## Tortuga

LMAO...Really turned out nice, Jim...Glad ol' Trod snapped it up..but knowing his horse=trading skills, I'll bet you've got that spare kayak his big *** wouldn't fit into, jammed into your shop right now.  

Man, now I know an Artist with something on exhibit in Santa Fe....next stop is the REAL SF..like in New Mexico...:smile: .


----------



## 3192

I guess we should be happy that ol' Trod ended up at the right house! lol Some of these 'good ole boys' in Deer Park don't like strangers walking up their driveway! 8#)


----------



## EndTuition

GB, if you leave your shop unlocked, you may find it all cleaned up one morning. I know ol Trod is loosing sleep after the visit. My wife showed me these last night, and you know who the first person I though of was ?


----------



## trodery

LOL...you guys are funny!


----------

